# Two At A Time!



## Uncle Bob (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry For the technical difficulties on my part! 

Anyway, Two 8 lb. Pork butts BBQed on Saturday! One is gone, and I am starting on the second one!


----------



## Barb L. (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome pic Uncle Bob, looks mouth watering ,  Yum !


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 2, 2007)

Barb L. said:


> Awesome pic Uncle Bob, looks mouth watering , Yum !


 
Thanks Miss Barb! There was suppose to be two pics... I''ll try again


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't see any!  Probably just as well, I'm getting hungry just thinking about them!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe This One Works! One more to go!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2007)

"Come to Papa!"


----------



## bowlingshirt (Oct 2, 2007)

I opened this thread thinking it was going to be about twins...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 2, 2007)

bowlingshirt said:


> I opened this thread thinking it was going to be about twins...


 
Alas!! They are twins! Don't you see the family resemblance.


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 2, 2007)

They look great.  I need to do one before the weather gets cold!  Thanks, Uncle Bob!!


----------



## elaine l (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow that looks great.  Nice job.


----------



## bullseye (Oct 2, 2007)

Whoo, baby!  You say there's one left?  I'll be right over!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 3, 2007)

Look really good.Congrats.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Obviously, I left out a few details in my frustration of posting the pictures! 

So, The fat caps of both butts were removed and a rub was liberally applied 24 hours in advance consisting of Onion powder, garlic powder, cayenne pepper, paprika,  ground celery seed, ground allspice, chili powder, ground bay leaf, dry mustard, salt, and a homemade creole/cajun seasoning. 

They were cooked at 210*-235* to an internal temperature of 190* in the thickest part. During cooking they were basted with a basting sauce consisting of Defatted chicken stock, vinegar, water, lee & Perrins, 4 cloves of garlic, thyme, cumin, 1 medium onion, 1 rib of celery, 2 bay leaves, green onion, bell pepper, and 4 or 5 tablespoons of the rub , some salt, and black pepper all brought to a good simmer for 20-30 minutes.

Fuel was approx. 20-25 lbs lump and 5 lbs briquettes charcoal.
Flavoring wood, was 1 egg size chunk of hickory, and 1 egg size chunk of cherry. Total cook time approx. 14 hours!


Enjoy!!


----------



## keltin (Oct 3, 2007)

Emmmmmm.......those twins.......what awesome butts!

Excellent job Uncle Bob! Very Nice.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 3, 2007)

bob ... looks great ..  where did you get those 
thermometers that sit in the smoker ?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 3, 2007)

love2"Q" said:


> bob ... looks great .. where did you get those
> thermometers that sit in the smoker ?


 
A Hotel & Restaurant Supply! They are oven thermometers. When I "Q" I don't go by the clock, but rather temperature. At least two inside, 1 on the cooker, and also a probe type.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job!  I have got to smoke a butt soon - it's been too long.  It's nearly smoked turkey time too!!!!!


----------



## keltin (Oct 3, 2007)

Where else but the cooking world can you say "I smoked that butt" and it's totaly harmless!!!


----------



## Renee Attili (Oct 4, 2007)

They look fabulous! I would be proud to say " 'dems my butts!" Good job
Did you add any sauce to it? If so what kind?


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 4, 2007)

I have never seen a butt finished and he sun still out.....what time did you start thise buggers?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 4, 2007)

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> Did you add any sauce to it? If so what kind?
> __________________


 
Miss Renee...

99% of the time I do not sauce meat on the fire. I serve two or three sauces at the table for those who want it. If I have invited guest in my home, and I know they enjoy "wet" ribs etc. Then I sauce some for them. What kind of sauce?? I have two tomato base sauces I make as well as a acouple of vinegar based ones. Sometimes I take one of the tomato based sauces and cut it with some of the particular basting sauce I was using. IMO a little sauce goes along way. I just love the flavor of a properly BBQed pork butt sans sauce. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 4, 2007)

Uncle Bob, can you share one of those vinegar based sauces?  I have some spares I plan on smoking this weekend.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 4, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> Uncle Bob, can you share one of those vinegar based sauces? I have some spares I plan on smoking this weekend.


 
Assuming you will rub them..try this to baste

1 Pint Water
1 Pint vinegar
1 T. Salt
1 T. Cayenne pepper or to taste
1 T. Black pepper
1 T. Rub or to taste (Sugarless or very little sugar)

If you must use a finishing sauce...Add prepared mustard (which is mostly vinegar) to the above, to taste!

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 4, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:


> Sorry For the technical difficulties on my part!
> 
> Anyway, Two 8 lb. Pork butts BBQed on Saturday! One is gone, and I am starting on the second one!


 
My, you have a _large_ appetite!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks! Instead of clearing out my spice collection, I picked up a ready made pork rub the other week. It has a nice taste, plus if I want to add more of a certain flavor I can. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 4, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> I have never seen a butt finished and he sun still out.....what time did you start thise buggers?


 
An alarm clock and daylight savings time is your friend. 

The cooker was up to temperature and stabilized by 7:30 AM. 
The first picture was taken late on Saturday afternoon 6:30ish PM
Butts were pulled 9:30ish PM..
Second picture was taken Sunday afternoon 5:30ish prior to supper.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 4, 2007)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> My, you have a _large_ appetite!


 
Just doing my civic duty trying to save energy turkey!!   Two for the price of one.

One went triple wrapped, and bagged to the freezer! The last pound of the first one I just rescued into a quick/simple chili..

Finely chopped Pork Butt
1 medium onion.
1/2 green pepper
1 Can Rotel
1 Pint tomato juice more or less (Home squeezed if possible)
1 Pint water more or less
Lots of garlic. Who measures?
Lots of Chili powder
Lots of Cumin
Black pepper
2 T bacon drippings
Masa Harina

Saute onion and pepper in bacon fat. Throw everything else in, and slowly simmer. Adjust seasoning (More Cumin?) Tighten with Masa Harina!
It's taste darn good! It will make a nice little Appy for supper tonight.
Maybe a little cheese on top??? No beans thank you!!


Have Fun!!!


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the vinegar based sauce, Uncle Bob!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 5, 2007)

Loprraine said:


> Thanks for the vinegar based sauce, Uncle Bob!!!


 
You are very Welcome! It's just a variation of one of the "Mother" sauces in BBQ. With the addtion of the mustard, and maybe some Wrochestershire and a little brown sugar, you may be moved into the refrain.... "Nothing Could be Finer Than to Be in Carolina In the Morning"!


Enjoy!


----------



## Ol-blue (Oct 5, 2007)

Uncle Bob, That looks great. How come you didn't invite me? I would have brought over dessert. Great Photos! Debbie


----------

